# كتاب الرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب AutoCAD 2008 2D-3D ارجو التثبيت للاهمية



## islamalwael (3 أغسطس 2010)

*كتاب الرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب**[FONT=&quot]
AutoCAD 2008 2D-3D

[/FONT]*​ *
**:85:الكتاب في سطور**:85:
**
*

*:63:تم إعداد الكتاب على هيئة الحزمة التعليمية للمتدرب**[FONT=&quot] Student Centered Learning Pack SCLP [/FONT]**طبقا للتعليمات الخاصة بمشروع بناء مستويات المهارة**[FONT=&quot] National Skill Standards Project NSSP [/FONT]**المبني على أساس برامج التدريب بنظام الجدارة**[FONT=&quot] Competence based training programs CBTP[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**2**. :63:**يشمل الكتاب على المحتويات الرئيسية التالية **[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**أ‌**- ** المعارف النظرية الخاصة بنظام الرسم** الهندسي** بمعونة الحاسب باستخدام برنامج** AutoCAD 20082D-3D **مسترشدا بالوثائق الخاصة الواردة من الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج** Autodesk AutoCAD 2008 documentation **، بالإضافة إلى بعض المراجع العلمية الأجنبية الخاصة بنفس موضوع الكتاب **
**ب‌** - **التدريب العملي باستخدام الرسومات المجهزة بملفات التدريب*​ *AutoCAD 2008 \ Sample*​ *AutoCAD 2008 \ Help \ Getting Started*​ *AutoCAD 2008 \ Help \ buildyourworld *​ *والتي يتم تحميلها ضمن برنامج الأوتوكاد ** AutoCAD 2008**دون الحاجة إلى إلحاق اسطوانة مدمجة **للتدريب العملي بالكتاب *​ *ت‌**- ** اختبار للتقييم الذاتي** ، مع الإجابة النموذجية لمساعدة المتدرب في تقييم قدرته الذاتية في الاستيعاب ، والتمكن من الوصول إلى مستوى الجدارة في التدريب**
**ث‌**- ** تمارين عامة للتدريب الشخصي بعد وصول المتدرب إلى مستوى الجدارة المطلوب *​ *
**3.:63: **يشمل الكتاب على تدريبات عملية في تخصصات الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة المعمارية *​ *
**4. **:63:كيفية أداء التدريبات العملية**[FONT=&quot] :
[/FONT]**بعد تحميل برنامج** AutoCAD 2008 **على الحاسب الشخصي ، يتم ضمنيا تحميل المجلد المعرف بالمسار الآتي*​ *Program files \ AutoCAD 2008 \ Sample*​ *Program files \ AutoCAD 2008 \ Help 
**وهذا المجلد يحتوي على الملفات الخاصة بالتدريبات العملية الواردة في هذا الكتاب ، يفضل نسخ هذا المجلد في أي موضع آخر على القرص الصلب لاستخدامه في التدريب العملي ، وذلك للحفاظ على المجلد الأصلي للبرنامج**
**
**5.:63: **يمكن استخدام هذا الكتاب بطريقتين**[FONT=&quot] : 
[/FONT]**أ‌**- ** استخدام الكتاب كمرجع** : 
**حيث تم استعراض الموضوعات الرئيسية بطريقة تفصيلية ومبسطة ومتكاملة ، مع التدرج من الأسهل للأصعب والاسترشاد برسومات تدريبية واضحة وسهلة ، وكل تدريب قائم بذاته لا يعتمد على باقي التدريبات الواردة بالكتاب ، ولذلك يمكنك الرجوع إلى الكتاب عندما تتعرض إلى مشكلة ما – أو عندما يصعب عليك تنفيذ بعض الأوامر - أو عند محاولة فعل شيء للمرة الأولى **
**ب‌**- ** استخدام الكتاب كحزمة تدريبية** :**
**تم تصميم هذا الكتاب بنظام ميسر ويحتوي على جميع الخصائص الهامة لاستخدام أوامر الرسم ، مع احتواء الموضوعات الرئيسية على التمارين التي تكفي لفهم وإدراك العناصر الفرعية للموضوع بطريقة جيدة ، ولذلك يمكنك استخدام الكتاب كأداة تعليم من البداية وحتى النهاية


*​ *[FONT=&quot]:28:مع خالص تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بدوام التوفيق:28:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهندس / أحمد ابراهيم مدبولي الطناني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] :77:رابط التحميل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:77:[/FONT]* عدة روابط​​ http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/CS8KG64F/AutoCAD_2008_2D-3D_.rar_links

*[FONT=&quot]:77:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رابط التحميل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:77:
[/FONT]*
http://www.mediafire.com/?lw7ywx71fpgf5zx

*[FONT=&quot]:77:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رابط التحميل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:77:[/FONT]*
يدعم الاستكال -اضغط على Download file اعلى الصفحة ثم Download  في الاسفل

http://jumbofiles.com/sfuaw0da35r7

:20:مستني ردودكم وتقييمكم للكتاب:20:
وسلامتكم
​


----------



## eehaboo (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا جاري التحميل ولنرى ما مدى كفاءة كتابك اخي العزيز


----------



## lawlaw (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا
كتاب جيد لمهندس احمد ابراهيم مدبولي


----------



## fouda99 (3 أغسطس 2010)

الكتاب ممتاز جداااااااااا
وشرح ممتاز جدااااااااا
وجذاك الله خيرا ويارب يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
وشرحك فى معهد الانتاج الحربى جميل جدا وانا مهندس حضرت معى حضرتك الدورة واستفت جدااااااا جدااااااااااا يارب يبارك فيك:12::12::12::12:
المهندس احمد كامل مصنع 270 الحربى


----------



## 'h'h (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يمكن تحميل البرنامج


----------



## 'h'h (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد مساعده احد فى تحميل الكتاب


----------



## 4ASINO (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أم المجتبى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خير_


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.zahid (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس احمد ابراهيم....تحية طيبة اود ان اقدم شكري الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز وفقك الله وجزاك الله خيرا متمنين لك بالنجاح والتوفيق والتقدم ...... واود ان اسئل عن اصدارا احدث وبرامج اخرى ممكن الاستفادة منها واود ان نلتقي على النت حول بعذ البرامج والدورات .... تقبل فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hosney (30 مايو 2011)

الاخ المهندس احمد ابراهيم....تحية طيبة اود ان اقدم شكري الجزيل على هذا المجهود الرائع والمتميز وفقك الله وجزاك الله خيرا متمنين لك بالنجاح والتوفيق والتقدم ...... واود ان اسئل عن اصدارا احدث وبرامج اخرى ممكن الاستفادة منها واود ان نلتقي على النت حول بعذ البرامج والدورات .... تقبل فائق الشكر والتقدي


----------



## يوسف ابو سليم (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور ما قصرت


----------



## م محمد بكر (3 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## العندليب المصرى (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

